# Open Catfish Tourney at Tappan



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a reminder of the November 3rd Catfish Tournament at Tappan Lake. This is a 2-person team event @ $35.00 per team. Registration will begin at 5:00pm at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle. Questions? call Jeff at (330) 874-4455.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

where is cripple creek bait shop at ???
rodger


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hey Jeff what time is weigh in?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle is at 29562 Cadiz-Dennison Rd. (St. Rt. 250) about 3 mile from the dam. You can call Jim Corey at (740) 922-0841 for information about hhis store and what baits he has available.

Hunter: the weigh in will begin at 8:00 AM at Cripple Creek Bait

Once you are registered, you will be allowed to start fishing.
Registration will close at 7:30PM.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just to inform everyone that wants to fish with us at Tappan, you will get a free hour of fishing as time moves back during the night.

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It was a chilly night in November and the stars were out bright. The wind was calm and the fog had started to lift when the 14 teams competing showed up at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle for the weigh-in.

Taking first place was the team of David McCoy of Glouster and Tom Long of McArthur with 4 fish weighing in at 20.30# Tom also caught the big cat of the night with a nice 7.35# Channel to bring home $196.00 for First Place and another $100.00 for the Big Cat.

Larry and Sandra Martin of Akron brought in 6 channels weighing 20.20# to beat their son and win the Second Place check of $123.00. 

Skip Martin and Chrissy Jones brought home the Third Place check of $74.00 for 6 channels weighing in at 19.05#. Skip had a small accident and cut a couple of his fingers. He credited the accident for not being able to keep up with his Dad.

Bring up Fourth Place and Just out of the money were Jeff and Emma Arrington with 5 fish weighing in at 14.15#.

Fifth Place went to Jeff Foster of Scio and Michael Poole of Carrollton with 3 fish weighing 11.65#.

Sixth Place went to Darrel and Penny Geiser for 4 fish weighing 11.10#.

Seventh Place went to Mike Kanuch and Chris Lyons for 3 fish weighing 10.05#.

Eight Place went to Rex Felgenhauer and Tanner May of Scio with 2 fish weighing 5.25#.

Ninth Place went to Andy Gentsy and David Kunzdman with one fish weighing 4.90#.

A tie went for Tenth Place went to Randy and Carl Myers for 2 fish weighing 2.5# and Eric Dingler and Corey Meeks also with 2 fish weighing 2.5#.

3 teams turned in no fish.

I want to thank Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle for hosting the tournament for us and providing hot coffee for everyone after a cold night of fishing.


----------

